# Penn 650ss



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Been looking around for a spinning reel for blacktips and fishing at night when I am not comfortable using my yak. Wanted atleast a penn 7500 size but found a very good condition penn 650ss for $35 shipped on ebay and couldnt let it go. How would that do for sharks up to 5ft or so. I plan on loading with braid and need to find a surf rod for it. P.S. My other shark rods are a penn 6/0 and penn 9/0 but I wanted a nice spinning reel to have fun with.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

6500 should be plenty loaded with braid.. No problem with 5'ers and even bigger..


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks I was hoping for a little bigger like full grown blacktips, just didn't wanna sound like I'm asking too much for it lol. I've just never realy used any serious spinning gear for the surf, always conventional so I was not sure what it could handle.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

A "full grown" black tip will turn your spinner into twisted metal. They would also destroy a decent conventional heaver reel. now, lets hear from the "nay sayers" out there.
P.S. Ive had 12/0's burned down on sharks from the beach so they [Monsters] are out there!


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> A "full grown" black tip will turn your spinner into twisted metal. They would also destroy a decent conventional heaver reel. now, lets hear from the "nay sayers" out there.
> P.S. Ive had 12/0's burned down on sharks from the beach so they [Monsters] are out there!


You are good with a Penn 650. Catch 'em up.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I have my penn 6/0 and 9/0 but like I said, I want a spinner to cast for 4-6ft sharks. So its not my primary shark reel. Just light duty shark and casting when I don't wanna bring out the kayak and big gear.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Surfmantom said:


> Well I have my penn 6/0 and 9/0 but like I said, I want a spinner to cast for 4-6ft sharks. So its not my primary shark reel. Just light duty shark and casting when I don't wanna bring out the kayak and big gear.


 ncsharkman,has a point,there are sharks that will dump you,but for the most part,a 6500 with braid will do the task you are asking..


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, gonna go for 300yds of 40lb power pro, and 50yds of 30lb mono. Any rod suggestions?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

ncsharkman said:


> A "full grown" black tip will turn your spinner into twisted metal. They would also destroy a decent conventional heaver reel. now, lets hear from the "nay sayers" out there.
> P.S. Ive had 12/0's burned down on sharks from the beach so they [Monsters] are out there!


Naysayer here, reporting in. You shark guys crack me up the way y'all overstate a shark's capability.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

plotalot, you're barkin up the wrong tree there......i've seen pictures in ncsharkman's album from back in the 70s and 80s when the "salvo monster" would dump people fairly often. Its not like they were using weak gear either. 12/0 and even some 16/0 reels, fighting chairs in the backs of trucks, sharks brought in so big a chainsaw was used as a filet knife. They didnt have the advanced braid like we have today but those old reels would hold more than 1000 yds of 80+ pound dacron. Say what you want, i've seen it happen


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

mahimarauder said:


> plotalot, you're barkin up the wrong tree there......i've seen pictures in ncsharkman's album from back in the 70s and 80s when the "salvo monster" would dump people fairly often. Its not like they were using weak gear either. 12/0 and even some 16/0 reels, fighting chairs in the backs of trucks, sharks brought in so big a chainsaw was used as a filet knife. They didnt have the advanced braid like we have today but those old reels would hold more than 1000 yds of 80+ pound dacron. Say what you want, i've seen it happen


BFD. Having a photo album from 30-40 years back doesn't give any credence to absurd claims about what a full grown blacktip can do. I've got an album with pictures of sharks I killed during the same era. I am aware that there are sharks that can't be caught with more tackle than a 650, but a blacktip of any size ain't one of them.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

ive caught 5 foot sharks with my calcuttas & 6500 ambassaduers, i dont shark fish but i think line capacity it more important than pound test. where can i see this album of sharks from ncsharkman


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on guys it's just fishing and fun. I know Jason (ncsharkman) has caught awesome sharks. I've read tons of his posts and would love to fish with him someday. But honestly I agree with plotalot. Ive seen black tips drug in on penn 6/0s and I've fought and won against a five footerish one off a pier with a Walmart rod and like 100yds of 50lb test. Didn't pull much drag. Now I believe that bigger shark are harder to subdue but most black tips I've seen do a long run, and then two or three short runs. I'm not too experience in shark fishing though, just stating my opinion.


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the 9' and love it for shark'n !!


http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Offshore-Extreme-Cobia-Spinning-Rods/product/64192/


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Mahimarauder, I hope to fish with you again soon! I think I'll just sit and "copy the mail" for a while and see if I can pick up a few pointers on this shark fishing thing. seems to me i can just selloff all my penns and trinidads and such and go down to the wall mart and get me a rod and reel! i would have probably landed that "mako" last year that stripped my trinidad if i'd had some better equipment or at least the knowledge i needed. Hell, i didn't even realize my name was Jason!


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea lots just start bragging about how good we are. Just because someone disagrees with you doesnt mean you have to get your panties i a bunch. I have the right to my own opinion.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

And i never said walmart rods were good, wasnt even my rod. And just so you know, you can get trinidads and penns at walmart.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep I mistaked you for ncsharkman, a much more helpful angler.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Surfmantom said:


> Yep I mistaked you for ncsharkman, a much more helpful angler.


 Sorry, I'm new at this stuff myself! I hope to meet this sharkman guy [Jason] someday! I think I'll just go unbunch my panties and oil up my "Zebco". I doubt those big sharks really come in that close any way...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Surfmantom said:


> Yep I mistaked you for ncsharkman, a much more helpful angler.


y'all just gotta keep pokin' this tiger??and actually surfmantom,that is "the ncsharkman",if you ever had the pleasure of fishing the old jennettes or the V.B. surf back when we could then you have met or seen this fisherman,and you are correct ,he's very helpful(he's just gotta very sarcastic sense of humor)


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

what is the point of all you grown men arguing? how will any of this get you any further in life. fish with what works and shutup, im 15 & buy what i can afford, all fishing gear works, find what works best for you & move on


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I'm done arguing. I am 18 and trying to finish highschool and have fun. I have to work for what I want so its not always going to be the best. Have a nice day and hopefully we cal get off on a different foot next time.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

you fish kure pier?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Well ,the man (original poster) was asking if a 6500ss with braid would work on a 5 ta 6' shark,I answered,yes it should do the job... Now no doubt I've seen PLENTY of folks dumped,ain't no shame in it all ya loose is a rig worth a couple of bucks,no problem... I came from about the same time as nc sharker,knew many of the folks he knew,and caught as well as watched being caught some of the big sharks on Frisco and Jennettes he's talking about.. In short,if you're looking for something like those don't bring a knife to a gunfight....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Well ,the man (original poster) was asking if a 6500ss with braid would work on a 5 ta 6' shark,I answered,yes it should do the job... Now no doubt I've seen PLENTY of folks dumped,ain't no shame in it all ya loose is a rig worth a couple of bucks,no problem... I came from about the same time as nc sharker,knew many of the folks he knew,and caught as well as watched being caught some of the big sharks on Frisco and Jennettes he's talking about.. In short,if you're looking for something like those don't bring a knife to a gunfight....


 Your right drumdum, i'm just gettin old and grouchy i guess. i've just tangled with and caught some true" blacktips " [150 pounds plus] that can kick some butt! Have a good year fishing man!


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

a penn battle 8000 or pen spinfisher v 1050 on a ocean master 12ft would be ideal.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

ncsharkman I know what you mean about true blacktips. There's blcktips out there you would swear were bulls until you got them in lol. And then I'm sure there's bulls that feel like seaweed. I just don't want any problems on this site. I really like this site and its really well put together.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

And if I have to pop a few off every now and then so I don't get spooled, it won't be so bad. I'm sure it would happen sometimes even if I was using a bigger size spinner.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Surfmantom said:


> Well I'm done arguing. I am 18 and trying to finish highschool and have fun. I have to work for what I want so its not always going to be the best. Have a nice day and hopefully we cal get off on a different foot next time.



Sounds like you are off to a good start.
Nobody will give you, or any of us, anything.
If they do, watch out, they are just fattening the frog for the snake.
Work for what you can get, and buy the best gear you can afford.
Fishing gear, or tools, the cheap stuff will get you by for now, but you end up replacing it anyway.
Save a few steps, and get the good stuff first, if you can.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Surfmantom said:


> ncsharkman I know what you mean about true blacktips. There's blcktips out there you would swear were bulls until you got them in lol. And then I'm sure there's bulls that feel like seaweed. I just don't want any problems on this site. I really like this site and its really well put together.


Being as yer a bit younger than some of us SMT,cut some of us a little slack.were old,beaten down from fourty MPH winds while standing on rickety piers that are older than we are,sand blasted to hell while waiting for that ONE drum to hit in november cause were to stoopid not to,and just plain grouchy sometimes.so take what some of us say with a bag of salt,were all just fishermen(and women) here and thats our true passion,have a great day,tight lines


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> Being as yer a bit younger than some of us SMT,cut some of us a little slack.were old,beaten down from fourty MPH winds while standing on rickety piers that are older than we are,sand blasted to hell while waiting for that ONE drum to hit in november cause were to stoopid not to,and just plain grouchy sometimes.so take what some of us say with a bag of salt,were all just fishermen(and women) here and thats our true passion,have a great day,tight lines


 Don't cut me any slack, I may be a bit old but I don't stand on a rikety old piers to catch a G.D. drum!!!They make lousy shark bait! Also I'm not "grouchy" i just don't like people [Lithawainian females excluded] much if at all. Have a lousy day and loose lines.
P.S. I like "Sprocket a little!


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL. Well we got off on a bad foot but your a funny guy. And for the drum as bait, I wouldn't know. But I have used whiting for bait without much luck. Have you had luck on whiting?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Surfmantom said:


> LOL. Well we got off on a bad foot but your a funny guy. And for the drum as bait, I wouldn't know. But I have used whiting for bait without much luck. Have you had luck on whiting?


 Seriously surfman, The best bait for bigger sharks would be [in my opinion] albacore,tuna heads,bonita etc..Use the head or a big section of the body [3-6 pound bait]. Another very good bait is a cownose or southern ray in the 5-10 pound class hooked through the nose and body. You don't need a "huge" reel to catch a fair size shark but line capacity means alot. You can catch a huge sandtiger on regular surf gear usually but if you bring him in "green' or he is that one in a hundred that wants to fight they can be a handfull on occassion. If you are new to shark fishing start small and work your way up to bigger fish. Regardless of what some people will tell you, You can be seriously injured or even killed if you don't know what you are doing and get into the wrong shark. I've had serious line cuts,broken ribs and a broken hand plus lots of bruises and pulled muscles over the last bunch of years And watched "Crazy Ed Gunnel" be almost drowned by a big hammer so be carefull before you ever put on the harness. Good luck fella, I wish i was your age again!


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Where do you get bait like that? I can catch the rays but have no clue where to get the other stuff. I am planning on catching some spanish to try this year as well, and I seem to have good luck on bluefish. And I figured I would share with everyone on this thread that I won a penn 3/0 lastnight for $13.25 on ebay. Gonna spool it with 30lb mono and a 50lb topshot. The whole reason for the 650ss and the 3/0 is for easier use. I can use them when its night time, when I'm going on a quick trip and don't plan on using my kayak and big baits, and I just wanted a better equipped arsenal of shark gear, casted gear and yakked gear, you get the point.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

to get the bigger baits like ncsharkman is talking about you gotta make friends with some charter boat captains or the fish cleaning guys at a marina.most of the tuna heads are easy enuf to obtain by asking and waiting for the guys to clean 'em up and discard the head.the albies you'll have to ask a captain to save you a couple,as these fish are fun to catch but usually not eaten so they toss'em back.another good bait-SKATE-easy to obtain,use the whole fish with 3 hook rig.in the heat of summer my go to bait is a whole spanish mackeral(12-24"),i run a stinger thru the body from the vent to the mouth and attach it to 4-6oz lead and hook insert from an old swim bait,this goes thru the lower jaw and upper jaw to pin the mouth shut.i get the inserts from alot of guys up here in cheasapeake country,they use 'em for rockfish and are worthless after a couple of rocks have chewed on 'em or if blufish get ahold 'em.just cut the fish body off and you have a pre-poured 4-6oz wieght with a 10/0-12/0 hook and eye ready to go


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Seriously surfman, The best bait for bigger sharks would be [in my opinion] albacore,tuna heads,bonita etc..Use the head or a big section of the body [3-6 pound bait]. Another very good bait is a cownose or southern ray in the 5-10 pound class hooked through the nose and body. You don't need a "huge" reel to catch a fair size shark but line capacity means alot. You can catch a huge sandtiger on regular surf gear usually but if you bring him in "green' or he is that one in a hundred that wants to fight they can be a handfull on occassion. If you are new to shark fishing start small and work your way up to bigger fish. Regardless of what some people will tell you, You can be seriously injured or even killed if you don't know what you are doing and get into the wrong shark. I've had serious line cuts,broken ribs and a broken hand plus lots of bruises and pulled muscles over the last bunch of years And watched "Crazy Ed Gunnel" be almost drowned by a big hammer so be carefull before you ever put on the harness. Good luck fella, I wish i was your age again!


 Excellent advice!! You may also get one of those "horsesized mullets" that no one seems to want to buy in the tackle shop,use it whole,cutting a slit down the middle so guts are exposed... It does well in a pinch,caught some nice hammers on that bait as well as bluefish and doggies done the same way.. Glad you brought up that a hammer is one tuff sumbeetch.. I've seen some on this board post that they did'nt fight.. I call bs on that anytime it's posted....


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

All such great info and I appreciate it alot guys. And I read the problems with hammers is that they fight until they're too weak to survive.


----------

